# Decoupage



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm repairing an acoustic I got from my school and the plan was to decoupage (that is, apply a printed image with layers of acrylic or something so it's shiny and blends with the finish) a picture of Jack Nance from the Eraserhead poster (I doubt many hear know what that is or have seen it) on the body, but I'm concerned about damaging the wood. I've read that this might warp the wood and ruin the guitar. Can I safely decoupage an acoustic?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i think if you did it over a finished area, and masked well, you shouldn't damage the wood at all.. but do make sure you've got a handle on what the guitar's finish is, and how the substance in the acrylic or what you use will interact with it. there's going to be people more knowledgeable on the topic chiming in soon, i'm sure. 

as to who jack nance is, i do know, and i have seen the poster, used to have it on my wall for years. it's actually kind of strange, because that's easily one of my least favourite lynch films.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

suttree said:


> i think if you did it over a finished area, and masked well, you shouldn't damage the wood at all.. but do make sure you've got a handle on what the guitar's finish is, and how the substance in the acrylic or what you use will interact with it. there's going to be people more knowledgeable on the topic chiming in soon, i'm sure.
> 
> as to who jack nance is, i do know, and i have seen the poster, used to have it on my wall for years. it's actually kind of strange, because that's easily one of my least favourite lynch films.


That's what I was thinking. If it's over the finish it should be fine. I think acrylic lacquer should be okay. The Yamaha site just says the finish is natural gloss ?? (http://yamaha.com/guitars/products/productdetail/0,,CNTID%25253D62831%252526CTID%25253D600025%252526CNTYP%25253DPRODUCT,00.html)

Here's a Photoshop mockup of what I'm thinking of doing:











Really? You're least favourite? Of the one's I've seen, Eraserhead is my favourite. I still have yet to watch Blue Velvet and Mulholland Dr. which are the ones I really want to see.


----------

